# Contest: Tell Us About Your Summer



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yung here. Hope you're having a great summer so far. Well, we're having a contest. I hope you like contests. 

*This contest will be for a $25.00 gift certificate to DrFosterSmith.com*

All members (that are not Mods or Admins) are eligible to play. . Any member from any country may play. If a winner outside the USA wins DrFosterSmith.com will ship to anywhere around the world but for orders outside of the US, the order has to be called in/faxed in because their website does not have information or an option relating to international orders. 

Here are the details:

Tell us about your summer (so far). Include pictures, videos if you want. Perhaps you went on a trip? Perhaps, you've been gardening. Perhaps you have found new romance.  That's it. Very simple. This one can include your beautiful Chi(s) but it DOES NOT have to. 

*You only get ONE story. Make it count.*

Contest closes on August 27th, 2010 at 4pm EST.

I will be choosing the winner. It's best that I do it because I don't know anyone here aside from the Admin team. If you cannot be a good sport about this, perhaps this contest isn't for you.  In the end, we will all have a good time in reading each other's stories about our summer.

Cheers!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good prize - I like the fact that they will post anywhere in the world for this competition- I like this nesting mat but drfostersmith doesn't usually ship to Europe http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1+25+18691&pcatid=18691 - bah humbug I can't enter


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Oops.. I have moved the thread here now because it was brought to my attention that users couldn't post in it before in the other forum area. Please try now.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

*Summer 2010 by Lisa *


This has been a wonderful summer and one that I will always remember. On the 2nd day of summer with the Summer Solstice being on June 21, 2010; I went and picked up my very first Chi from the breeders – I was going to name her Phoebe, however since she was to be a surprise early present for my daughter’s 12th birthday I let her name her and she chose the name Chloe after the leading doggie star in the movie Beverly Hills Chihuahua. I do like the name Chloe though and it does go well with our toy poodles name Colette. I will just save the name Phoebe for a future Chi in my life, because I know Chloe won't be the last!  Here is Chloe on the day we brought her home on June 22, 2010:









The day after we brought Chloe home was my daughter’s 6th grade promotion ceremony. It was a beautiful day and I was a very proud Mommy sitting there watching as my baby who was all dressed up and wearing her first pair of high heeled shoes received her promotion certificate along with a perfect attendance certificate. After the ceremony we went to a local pizza/arcade place with several of my daughter’s friends and their parents and with the girls still all dressed up and looking beautiful they were actually hit on by some boys who treated them to games. When they came back and told us what happened and I said “Oh no you had your first boy try and pick you up!” my daughter said naively “They didn’t pick me up!!!!” Okay maybe it wasn’t her being naïve, maybe that’s an old phrase and it’s just me being behind on the times. LOL Anyway, I told the girls from here on out they are only allowed to wear potato sacks and they have to go barefoot (they probably didn’t know what a potato sack was either, but if they didn’t they didn’t let on!) Needless to say all the girls just rolled their eyes at us because we were just being nerdy parents, but hey I was serious!!!!!

We have had lots of fun this summer even though the Orange County weather feels more like spring instead of summer, but we at least have had a few days that were still warm enough for us to be able to go enjoy the local water park where we have season passes to. Floating around the lazy river is one of my favorite ways to relax – I could sit in that inner tube and float around and around from opening to closing! 

We have celebrated quite a few momentous occasions as well this summer. I celebrated my 20th anniversary with the company I work for as well as celebrating two full years of freedom from my ex-husband who was a very manipulative and controlling man during our 12 year marriage - I’m so very glad to be out of that relationship! We also just celebrated my great aunt’s 90th birthday as well and had a BBQ with lots of family and friends. Also not to be left out; Chloe is fully housebroken now and very rarely has an accident any more ***knocks on wood*** so we are very proud of her as well. 

On July 1st, myself and the other six people in my department at work decided to all go on diets so we all chipped in $10 each and at the end of August who ever has lost the most weight will win the $70! I myself, win or loose am in it for the long haul though because I would love to be able to get back into my size 7 jeans so maybe if next summer is hotter I can actually wear a two piece bathing suit! So far I have lost over 12 pounds and I believe I am in the lead – WooooHooooo! Here at work we even have a mini gym and just last week I started and have been committed to working out in the gym for at least 10 minutes in the morning and sometimes later on 10 more minutes if I can get there during my lunch break. I am hoping to build up my stamina to be able to stay on the elliptical machine for 20 minutes at a time but man that thing is murder on your thighs and knees!

This summer will wind down with my 41st birthday on August 28th and my daughter’s 12th birthday on September 9th. For my daughter’s birthday I am taking her and her BFF to Medieval Times to celebrate and then back to our house for a sleep over – so that should be lots of fun and a really long night with two overly giggly pre-teen girls. LOL 

Anyway, that’s been my summer of 2010!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

My summer has been BUSY!!!

This summer we brought home a new baby!!! Jasmine (pictured below) without a doubt completes our family. She is our first Chihuahua, and we love her to pieces. 










Let me start by saying that I am s highly organized person, so much so that I drive my husband nuts. I had planned on Jasmine coming home Memorial Day weekend; that was perfect because my son’s baseball season ended the week before. That left me with time to get Jazzy home and adjusted to her new surroundings. Little did I know my scheduling was about to be swept under the rug!!! My son made the All-Star baseball team which meant we were going to be traveling very soon. Jasmine was in for a treat!!!

The first baseball tournament was a Warm-Up Tournament, Blaine (my son) and his team won the tournament undefeated. We expected them to do well, but never expected them to go undefeated. Next we were off to the District Tournament (still local to us), and they placed second in this tournament. Due to their accomplishments, they were invited to compete in the Alabama State Tournament four hours away. Jasmine traveled with us to this tournament as our team mascot. She stole the hearts of many on that trip. I have more faith in my child than you can imagine, but I never expected to be going further than the State Tournament……I was wrong! The children we have all grown to love did the unthinkable and placed 1st. This meant that we would have to fundraise until we could fundraise no more. By this point we had already been fundraising for the prior tournaments, but these children were headed to Manassas, VA (15 hours away) to compete in the South East Regional Tournament – there was a lot of expense involved. For them this tournament was equivalent to the World Series. This was the farthest this age group could go. It was BIG TIME!!! 

Through hours upon hours of fundraising and community support we were able to make this once in a lifetime opportunity happen for our children. Did they win it all? No, but they placed 3rd and I was so proud of how well our children did. The outcome of the tournament didn’t matter to us because up until that point we had spent all of our time creating bonds/friendships that will last a lifetime!!!

I do however love to tell people that my son is a 2010 Alabama State Champion!!!









My son: second row, first child. My husband: tallest coach, back middle. 

Once all of that transpired we only had two weeks of summer left. We spent that time together as a family; the way things are meant to be!!!


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

How come more of you aren't entering the contest?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Coz some of us have had pretty crap summers!! Me being one!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine hasn't been interesting either. Just getting from point A to point B most days so its not interesting to write about  But I think the contest is a really fun idea!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL.... I plan on making my 'essay' this week...... I'll have an entry before the closing date


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh boy, have I had a summer! Yay, I'm gonna get writing!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww, too bad no one else entered - I would have loved to have read more stories!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

this should have been bumped up as most of us forget or so busy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Any word on who the winner is?


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm never noticed this thread


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Strange I don't remember reading this before now either! LOL I must have missed it.
Is it over? or because only two people contributed has it been extended?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

This summer has been so busy for us. On the weekend of July 1st we went to brads mom (My MIL) where Lola Got to try out her life jacket in the pool.. and i can tell you she really didnt like it Lol. 









We went on a Hike where the grass was taller then Lola. So she was hoping thew it like a little bunny rabbit. 









My Bff went out west to visit her Now Ex boyfriend and we all sat waiting for her to get home in the sunshine We spent a lot of time outside Sunning 









We also went Camping witht he dogs for the first time. Lola has decided she isnt a camper but i told her she will have to get used it because we are going every year. 
this year it was cloudy and rainy the whole weekend but we didnt let it ruin our trip
we left a little part on the bottom of the tent door open so they could go in and out as they pleased. Ava Spent most of her time Sitting by the fire relaxing Quark was always in the woods looking for something to roll in. and Lola spent all her time in the tent lol
















this was after we were done packing up please excuse out tiredness 
















All in all this summer has been great We are looking forward to next summer alto we didnt do a whole lot we did have fun doing what we did do


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

This competition is extended to 4th September as it wasn't noticed by some - we will bump it up each day until then


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Summer stories extended to 4th September


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Bumping this up again - 4th September closing date


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

***Note: Photobucket is down for maintenance tonight, so I will be adding pics tomorrow most likely if I have time!***
Oh good, I'm happy its been extended! I have had no time to be online lately (you'll see why in the story!) and I'd meant to post before...now I still can! The top part is Cinder's long version, the bottom is my short version, so you don't have to read the long if you just want to see what happened during our summer... =P Obviously, I am too wordy, so I have to post in a couple parts. I hope it's not too long for everyone...hehe. So here we go...

Cinder and Rae's Summer Adventures!
_
Cinder's Long Version:_

(Part One) -- 
Summer started in a blur of activity. For a 5-month-old pup, the world got very strange indeed. Instead of sleeping in everyday and playing with her sister, Sundae, Cinder started to notice odd things. Everything was scattered about on the floor...which was great fun for her at first. She plowed through the piles of clothes and shoes, skirted around towering stacks of cds and dvds with gusto and sped around an obstacle course of carelessly thrown hangers on the floor. Then came the boxes. All of Rae's things packed away...the room getting emptier and smells disappearing. She began to feel uneasy as her things disappeared. What was happening?
Then the worst happened. Cinder was confined alone in her pen. She heard and smelled strangers walking in and out of the house. They were taking her STUFF! And Rae was gone. She cried, howled, screamed...but no one came to save her for what seemed like the longest time. 
Finally, a very tired Rae came along to save her! But...she was immediately thrust into the bath, the BANE of her existence. She was so tired from the long scary day that she could hardly put up a fuss. After that day, she was no longer scared to be alone in her pen.
It was the funniest thing to Cinder. She knew all of the smells in this new house she was brought to. She immediately began to look for her siblings and parents. This was the house she grew up in! She couldn't find them, except for her sister, Sundae. She wasn't sure what was going on, but she was happy to be with her people again even though she had to learn new routines.

(Part Two) -- 
The days were warm and bordering on too warm in the hot Arizona desert when Cinder and her family moved to the new house. But there was still time for another fun new experience--walks! Cinder marveled at the outdoors. She would trot alongside Rae happily, tail and ears up, scanning the parks for leaves being blown about by the wind. If it moved, it must be chased! The best part of walks was the people. They would come up and tell her how pretty and cute she was. Cinder couldn't help but play into their adoration by trying to get to every single person who expressed interest. She couldn't disappoint her fans! Especially the children. As the days got hotter, the walks whittled down, much to Cinder's disdain. She had to concede, though--her feet were getting much too hot on the sidewalks!
The days flew by for Cinder as she spent her time cuddling and playing with Rae. Until one day, Cinder noticed things happening again. More piles of clothes and shoes. More obstacles on the ground and entire contents of closets being emptied. She knew what this meant. People were going to take her stuff again! She stood on top of the clothes as Rae tried to sort them.
"NO," Cinder thought, "these are mine, you can't have them!"
Rae gently moved her aside, but Cinder wasn't giving up that easily. Every item Rae packed, she had to move Cinder aside. Packing proceeded slowly.
Finally, one day the room was empty again. Cinder sat on the floor in the empty room missing her bed and wondering what came next. She didn't have to wait long.
Into the car with Rae she went. The drive was long and Cinder was nervous at first. After her initial pleading to be let free, the car lulled her into a stary quietness as she tried not to fall asleep. It was quiet and warm and relaxing. 
When the car stopped, all that was to change. Suddenly Cinder was thrust into noise and commotion. All around her were people, cars, horns honking and people yelling. She cowered in her carry-bag. She'd never seen such a site before! Rae talked to her, trying to console her, but Cinder wasn't even sure if she was excited or scared.

(Part Three) --
Cinder sat there in her bag and watched in wonder and fear as she passed all the people. So many smells and sounds and sights! Her nose was assaulted with perfumes and fast food as Rae wove them through line after line. Some people tried to talk to her, but Cinder was too confused to acknowledge them. After a lot of stopping and starting, Rae finally set Cinder's bag down on a seat and they sat there together for awhile. Cinder started to get curious about the people as things were quieter now. She poked her head out of her bag and sniffed and sniffed. There they sat for what seemed like forever.
Then suddenly people started lining up again. Cinder and Rae joined them. Cinder peered out the bag as they went down a long hall then into a small area with rows and rows of seats with lots of people. Rae sat in a seat.
"I'm sorry about this, Cin, but it will all be over soon," Rae said as she kissed Cinder's head.
Rae leaned down and pushed Cinder under a seat. Cinder was terrified. She stayed silent, wondering why she was being pushed away in a dark scary place. Then the noises started. It was so loud. Cinder cried, begging to be let free, her cries getting louder as she felt like the world fell away. Eventually, she grew so tired she could cry no more and drifted off to sleep.
She was awoken by a bump. Rae pulled her out from under the seat and Cinder was so happy to see her. They walked out of the small area with seats and through a hall again. Finally Cinder was able to get out and stretch her legs...joy! There were more lines, more waiting, but at least she was out from under the dark place. 
Then, suddenly there were strangers around Cinder. She wagged her tail politely and licked their fingers. They ooohed and aaahed over her as she thought was quite right. They proclaimed that she was "most definitely healthy and the friendliest, cutest dog ever and she could enter the country." Cinder thought that sounded good.

(Part Four) --
Cinder was tired after all the people and the dark scary ordeal. She was ready to fall over, asleep. But there was to be one more surprise for her. Rae took her outside where it felt much colder than back at her old house. That's when Cinder smelled something familiar. It was Kai! Her long lost favorite other person. He had come to get Cinder and Rae and take them home at last. It had been months since Cinder had seen Kai, but she still remembered him. Her tail went crazy and she cried, trying to get to him. Their family was finally back together.
Cinder was happy to be with her favorite people, but things were new yet again. Her favorite new thing was the thing called 'the beach.' She couldn't help it, but every time her feet hit the sand, she just HAD to run. Her walks were now in perfect weather with sand and water and sun.
Her days passed with walks and playing with Kai and Rae. Life was grand...! Until that one day.
She was whisked away in her bag again. Usually Cinder enjoyed such outings now, but she could tell Rae was nervous. What the heck was happening now? Rae took Cinder into a building that smelled like medicine and dogs. After getting a shot, Rae LEFT her. Cinder was devastated. Why would Rae leave her like that? She didn't have much time to wonder as she drifted off to sleep.
When Cinder woke, Rae was back.
"Thank goodness," she thought, as she fell back asleep.
The next couple days were full of painful twinges in her belly, but that didn't matter. She was back with her people and that's all that mattered. Oh, except for the annoying fact that Rae and Kai wouldn't let her run around like crazy as usual!!
Something else was happening, too. Rae began to put on a big poofy dress. Cinder thought it was a blast to jump at the ends and try to catch them. But what a mistake. Rae got angry and yelled at Cinder. She slunk under the bed to hide. Rae hardly ever got mad at her! She didn't get it at all.
Cinder didn't know why, but she felt anticipation in the air. Rae and Kai didn't have much time and Cinder was left to sulk alone in her room more often. New people were visiting more often, though, and Cinder delighted in meeting every one of them. She knew something was coming soon, but who could say what with these silly humans.
The beautiful summer days continued as Cinder basked away on the balcony, walked the beach as much as possible, and played with her favorite people in the world.
*
--THE END--*


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

_Rae's Short Version:_

Basically, our summer really has been a blur. I started it out in Arizona. I moved there to be with my best friend. There, I got Cinder and my best friend got her sister, Sundae. Shortly after I got there we learned that we had to move out of our rental house because it was being sold. So, we packed up. The really funny thing is we ended up moving into the house that was previously rented by the person who bred Cinder and Sundae! So they in a way went 'home.' 
After that, we found that our daycare business wasn't working in that house. I was currently engaged to Kai, whom I met online a couple years earlier. He finally just told me to come move in with him when the business didn't work out. The hard part about that was he lived in Canada and there is immigration to deal with.
So, after packing up my life, Cinder and I hopped a plane to Vancouver, BC. It was such an experience for my little pup. I think it was good for her to go through as she was always a shy pup. Now she's much better! I think for all the experiences she's had. She really hated being shoved under the seat on the plane...lol.
Then when I got here, Cinder got spayed. Seriously, she seemed not to notice much, other than the whole vet part.
Finally, Kai and I are to be married on Sept 5th! So that's why I've been in a poofy dress and yelling at my poor dog...haha! Obviously the days have been brimmed full with wedding planning and running around for wedding things. I feel a bit sorry for Cin as some days I don't have much time, but I do my best to cuddle her tons and try to walk her everyday as well! If I sent this after the wedding, I would have had all of Cin's wedding fun to add...as she will most definitely be at the wedding/reception, haha!
I think Cin and I are happier than ever now. I am especially happy to finally be with the love of my life after 2 years of talking online and only seeing each other every 4 months! Life really is GREAT! =)

*--THE REAL END--*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i had a crap summer....all i do is work, play, and play around with dexter...what a bore LOL


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Great stories so far - really enjoyed reading them 

Tomorrow, midnight US time is closing date.........


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great stories!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck everyone! No idea how I didn't see this post til now. I'm enjoying reading about your summers!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

These stories are great, we didn't do anything exciting this summer except switch the dogs to a raw diet, and found out my hubby has a ton of health issues. Haven't even gone on a trip or anything.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

This competition is closed - Yung is going off to read the stories and pick the winner


----------



## chiadmin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the long delay in announcing the winner. Without further waiting, the winner of the contest is:

*MakNLFi*


Congrats to the winner!!! :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Well done Lisa :hello1:

Great story - I loved reading them all


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YEAH!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!! This prize is coming at the perfect time too, because I am getting really low on my African Grey's parrot food and I can only buy it online or at the bird mart, but the next bird mart isn't until November. Sorry Chloe Mommy needs to get your feathered sister some food with the prize money, but I promise I will buy you a little something too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa!! :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations Lisa!!!


----------

